# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  Συνδεση θυροτηλεορασης

## nikolas_v

Καλησπερα παιδες! Θελω να συνδεσω μια θυροτηλεοραση με 4 μπουτον και 4 οθονες. Εχω μπερδευτει με τις οδηγιες! Λεει, αν δεν κανω λαθος, οτι οι οθονες πρεπει να συνδεονται και μεταξυ τους! Βοηθεια! Επισυναπτω φωτο απο οδηγιες και υπαρχουσα εγκατασταση θυροτηλεφωνου!IMG_4325.jpgIMG_4324.jpgIMG_4323.jpgIMG_4322.jpgIMG_4321.jpgIMG_4319.jpg

----------


## nikolas_v

και οι υπολοιπες

----------


## nikolas_v

Κανεις??

----------


## stam1982

Εχεις ψαξει την καλωδιωση;
Ειναι της προκοπης η θυροτηλεοραση;

----------


## nikolas_v

H Καλωδιωση ειναι αυτη που φαινεται στην πρωτη φωτο. Γενικα σε ολα τα θυροτηλεφωνα του σπιτιου ερχονται περισσοτερα απο 1 ζευγη καλωδιων. Την θυροτηλεοραση την πηρα απο αμαζον!

----------


## stam1982

Ναι συνδεονται μεταξυ τους.Επιβεβαιωσε οτι τα τροφοδοτικα ειναι για  220

----------


## nikolas_v

Αν καταλαβα καλα, συνδεονται μεταξυ τους για ενδοεπικοινωνια, κατι που εγω δε χρειαζομαι. Μπορω να μη τα συνδεσω μεταξυ τους?θα λειτουργουν? Τα τροφοδοτικα ειναι 220 και βγαζουν 12 βολτ.

----------


## stam1982

Φίλε μου από ότι καταλαβαίνω δεν το έχεις. Πρέπει να ζητήσεις βοηθεια από κάποιον που ξέρει και όχι μέσω ίντερνετ.Δεν θα καταφέρεις κατι με αυτό τον τρόπο.

----------


## nikolas_v

Συγνωμη για να καταλαβω, και χωρις παρεξηγηση, ποιος ειναι ο σκοπος αυτου του σαιτ? Εκτοσ και αν εννοεις οτι ολοι εδω μεσα ειναι ασχετοι

----------


## briko

σκοπός αυτού του σαιτ πιστεύω είναι να σε προφυλάξει από μ_______ς , να μην σκοτωθείς η να μην καταστρέψεις υλικά που αγόρασες και δεν ξέρεις τίποτε από το αντικείμενο.

----------


## stam1982

Φιλε μου πως θα μπορεσει καποιος να σου γραψει ολα τα βηματα που πρεπει να κανεις;
Δεν ξερεις ποσο κανει 1+1 και θες να μαθεις προπαιδεια;
Σου ξαναλεω λοιπον οτι το πρωτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να μετρησεις την καλωδιωση.Ξερεις να το κανεις;Τι εργαλεια εχεις;Με ποια κριτηρια αγορασες αυτη τη θυροτηλεοραση και οχι καποια αλλη.
Αν αργησω να απαντησω θα ειμαι σε ενα φορουμ μηχανικων για να μαθω πως θα συνδεσω την τουρμπινα στο αυτοκινητο μου και πως θα αλλαξω το σασμαν την πλεξουδα κλπ που αγορασα απο το ebay μαζι με ενα γαλλικο κλειδι που θα πραγματοποιησω με αυτο τις ανωτερω εργασιες.

----------


## nikolas_v

Θεωρησα οτι δεν ειναι πυρηνικη φυσικη! Εκτος και αν ετσι φαινεται σε καποιους! Θα την βρω την ακρη, ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια, σορρυ αν σε διεκοψα απο το συμβουλιο της NASA!

----------


## stam1982

Δεν ειναι πυρινικη φυσικη αν εχεις υποβαθρο.Κανεις δεν εγινε τεχνικος ειτε βλεποντας βιντεακια στο youtube ειτε διαβαζοντας φορουμ.

----------


## lepouras

αυτό που βλέπω με μια γρήγορη ματιά είναι ότι θέλει από κάθε εσωτερική μονάδα ξεχωριστά καλώδια μέχρι την μπουτονιέρα. πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι για 4 εσωτερικά με 4 καλώδια που θέλει το κάθε ένα πρέπει να πάνε 16 σύρματα στην μπουτονιέρα. τα έχεις αυτά?

αυτό που σου είπανε (βασικά ο Σταμάτης) είναι για να επιλέξουμε ένα σύστημα πρώτα βλέπουμε τη είδος εγκατάσταση έχουμε και ψάχνουμε κάτι που μπορεί να δουλέψει με αυτό που έχουμε. μόνο όταν φτιάχνουμε πχ μια πολυκατοικία από την αρχή θα μπορούσαμε να επιλέξουμε κάποιο σύστημα και να φτιάξουμε την εγκατάσταση με βάση τον εξοπλισμό.

πάντως μην αγχώνεσαι. δεν είσαι ο μόνος που την έπαθε αγοράζοντας κάτι από έξω κυρίως σε τέτοια συστήματα και μετά έψαχνε γιατί δεν μπορεί να το συνδέσει.

----------


## Πέτρος_

> Φιλε μου πως θα μπορεσει καποιος να σου γραψει ολα τα βηματα που πρεπει να κανεις;
> Δεν ξερεις ποσο κανει 1+1 και θες να μαθεις προπαιδεια;
> Σου ξαναλεω λοιπον οτι το πρωτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να μετρησεις την καλωδιωση.Ξερεις να το κανεις;Τι εργαλεια εχεις;Με ποια κριτηρια αγορασες αυτη τη θυροτηλεοραση και οχι καποια αλλη.
> Αν αργησω να απαντησω θα ειμαι σε ενα φορουμ μηχανικων για να μαθω πως θα συνδεσω την τουρμπινα στο αυτοκινητο μου και πως θα αλλαξω το σασμαν την πλεξουδα κλπ που αγορασα απο το ebay μαζι με ενα γαλλικο κλειδι που θα πραγματοποιησω με αυτο τις ανωτερω εργασιες.



Εγω θα κανω τον δικηγορο του διαβολου, αν και εν μερει συμφωνω μαζι σου. 
Προυποθεση ειναι οπως λες να ξερει ο αλλος το 1+1.. Ομως από την αλλη δεν πρεπει απαραίτητα να τελειωσεις σχολη για να μαθεις να συνδεεις μια θυροτηλεοραση. Εγω για παραδειγμα, στο παραδειγμα που εφερες με την τουρμπίνα, χωρις να ειμαι μηχανικος έλυνα και εδενα μονος την τουρμπινα του αυτοκινήτου μου παλιά, τωρα λυνω και δενω εναν πολύπλοκο τετράχρονο κινητήρα κλπ. Ξεκινησα από το μηδεν, από το 1+1 που λες.. Τωρα ασχολούμε λιγο με τα ηλεκτρονικα και ειμαι στο 1+1... 
Μην τον απογοητευεις τον ανθρωπο. 
Απλα να γινει κατανοητο οτι  ΔΕΝ μπορουμε να τα κανουμε όλα μόνοι μας (τουλαχιστον τωρα με τις γνωσεις που εχουμε) και χρειαζόμαστε αυτόν που ξερει!
Οχι τιποτα αλλο.. μην οπως λετε σωστα πάθει και κανεις κάποιο σοβαρο ατύχημα!
Αλλα και περα από αυτο αλλιως θα το κανει καποιος που ξερει και αλλιως (προχειρα) κάποιος που δεν ...

----------


## stam1982

Πετρο ο φιλος δεν απαντησε καν αν εχει μετρησει την καλωδιωση και ουτε μας ειπε ποσα καλωδια εχει σε καθε διαμερισμα.Κατα πασα πιθανοητα τα καλωδια δε φτανουν.Απο εκει ξεκιναμε.Οσο για το διδακτορικο συμφωνω.

----------


## Πέτρος_

Συμφωνω μαζι σου σε αυτα, απλα μην τον αποπαιρνεις.. αυτο θελω να πω..

----------

